

Show HN: Laundromatch – Community-based laundry services - hmaidasani
https://www.laundromatchapp.com/

======
mydpy
Is it just me, or is this kinda gross? I totally understand if it's just me.

~~~
jbob2000
Ripe for abuse, but not gross in principle.

This trend of "crowd-source everything" is getting a bit silly though. It
really just makes more sense to operate a laundry service with pickup/dropoff.
If there's no demand for that service, then there is no demand for this one.

~~~
mydpy
I agree and disagree. Like the comment below, I could see this being really
useful in some metro areas. I think what these crowd-source apps are missing
are dynamic pricing based on purchasing power. $10 for a load of laundry in
San Jose? Yeah, that sounds great. In Austin TX that's pretty high.

~~~
jgianakopoulos
True, but I'm from Austin Texas and just moved to San Francisco, so I have
some insight into this. I'm not sure if there's as big of a demand for laundry
pickup services outside of dense urban areas like New York and San Francisco
(where many residents do not have in-home washers and dryers). In Austin, most
people have laundry machines, so it might not make sense there.

For crowd-sourced apps more generally I think you have a valid point with
respect to cost of living adjustments.

------
plingamp
Hi HN, I'm one of the co-founders of Laundromatch, I would be happy to answer
any questions!

~~~
avalaunch
Is pickup/delivery $10 per load or $10 per pickup/delivery?

What happens if the host ruins my clothes (because, for example, they didn't
follow the included instructions)?

~~~
plingamp
The pricing is $10 per load to do wash/dry/fold and extra $10 if you want
pickup/delivery. For example, 2 loads with pickup would be $20 (for laundry) +
$10 (for delivery), total of $30.

------
hashmymustache
$10 for a load of laundry seems really expensive to me. What am I missing?

~~~
colinbartlett
Really depends on the size of a "load". At least a dollar per pound is
standard. If their "load" is more than 10 pounds of clothes, then it's easily
within range.

~~~
jgianakopoulos
The average front-loaded laundry machine can hold ~18 lbs. Washio and wash and
folds cost around $1.60 a pound, so this is close to $20 cheaper. Still $10
cheaper if you get delivery.

------
karangoeluw
My closest laundromat does 10lb of laundry for $12.5 with separate washes for
colors, white and whatnot, AND fold.

This seems absurdly expensive.

~~~
mikeyouse
Out of curiosity, how much is 10lb of laundry? I don't think I have any idea
how much my clothes weigh.

~~~
jgianakopoulos
Found this on housekeeping.com:

Front loading washing machines can hold as much as 18 lbs of clothing. So how
many items are in a lb. of clothing? To find out how much your loads weigh,
you can weigh yourself holding a load of dirty clothing, and subtract it from
your weight without the dirty load. While weight varies with type of material,
these are some general guidelines. Twin Sized Quilt-3-5 lbs. Complete Child
Outfit-1-3 lbs. Complete Adult Outfit-3-5 lbs.

------
zufallsheld
Are these prices for real? I'm paying 3.50€ for a load in the laundromat next
door.

~~~
mawburn
Most self-serve laundromats in the US charge $3-7 per washer and dryers cost
$0.25-0.50 per 10 minutes.

------
skyriser
The name sounds a lot like our old mobile game "LaundroMatch" (with an updated
release coming soon).

[http://laundromatch.com/](http://laundromatch.com/)

------
xasos
> Why pay ~$27/load at local wash and folds?

Does one load of laundry in NYC really cost this much? Where I live, it's ~$7.

~~~
jgianakopoulos
You have $7 wash and fold places in New York? Or are you talking about
laundromats? Because the ones in San Francisco run you about $25-30 a load.

~~~
avalaunch
He said it's $7 where he lives; he didn't say he lives in New York.

------
jamminjokesterj
amazing idea! i love it

